# I'ts been almost 10 years. Your thoughts on this



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I still can't watch any movies or documentaries about 9/11.

Having witnessed part of the destruction live (the Pentagon), words really can't describe the grief, devastation, and sadness I still feel over that day.

I will never forget.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

I was 10 years old at the time, and I remember it like it was yesterday. I was in history class, and the principal came and pulled my teacher out of the room. He came back in crying but they didn't tell any students what happened and left it to our parents to tell us when we got home. I live in CT, and I went to school with a few kids whos parents died in the towers. That was one of the scariest days of my life. I too, will never forget.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Maybe it's just me and my hot temper, but I feel furious every time I watch a documentary or anything on the event. Since you don't want the thread spiraling into a rant, that's all I will say and leave it at that.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

First and foremost, I love America and I actually supported George W. Bush early on in his presidency. I'm not a conspiracy theorist, I saw the planes crashing into the WTC and being totally ripped of emotions like I cannot believe this is actually happening in our civilized part of the world... however, I want to know what happened to the plane that crashed into the pentagon?

http://911review.com/attack/pentagon/imgs/debris_large_2.jpg

How can anyone look at that photo and comfortably say that a 757 crashed there? That looks like a small single engine plane crash at best. The plane apparently went over the lawn and smashed into the SIDE of the building. Where did the wings go? The wing span alone would have been double that crater... non of this makes any sense!

In my opinion, 9/11 at best was a "let it happen" scenario and at worst, the Government was directly involved. There's even a YouTube video of Donald Rumsfeld referring to the attack on the pentagon as a missile attack. Non of this makes sense, why would they let this happen? Why would they be involved? I would never have questioned the Government if it weren't for what appears to have (not) happened at the Pentagon and no one has any scientific / photographic evidence to dispute otherwise. You bring this up with people and they say it's un-american to question the Government...

Not that this means much compared to any of the other "experts" who have opinions on 9/11, but my father had forty years of service with the Military working as an explosives expert and it's his opinion that a small missile hit the pentagon. He initially didn't believe any sort of conspiracy happened at the Pentagon and refused to argue with me on it, until he saw the initial photos of the pentagon attack, then logic took over and the whole "where did the wings go?" questions started being asked.

Non the less... what's done is done and we'll probably never know 100% of the truth. Thousands of troops lost, thousands of innocent people gone, millions of lives changed... sigh.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I was at work and thought it was a joke. Then we realized it was no joke when the second plane crashed. All I wanted to do was go home and get my kid out of school. Very scary day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

There is no conspiracy. Evil happens. I don't believe the government had anything to do with what happened, mostly because I think it's impossible that everyone that was involved would keep thier mouths shut about it. 

While it is a tragedy I think a lot of good came from it as well. It served as a wake-up call that radical Islam was at war with us and we had better be at war with them. 
It also brought the country together and helped unify our purpose for a while. 

It resulted in the wars in Iraq and Afganistan which have ended many atrocities and liberated millions of people and at least given them a chance to better thier system of government.

We essentially ended the escalation of terrorist attacks on U.S. intrests around the world. There may still be attacks but not like the USS Cole and the U.S. Embassies in Africa. 

I am proud of what our country did and I'm proud that I supported President Bush through both term in office. He handled it the way the American people wanted it handled for the most part and because of his decisions the world is free of Saddam Hussein and Osama Bin Laden.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

jinxremoving said:


> http://911review.com/attack/pentagon/imgs/debris_large_2.jpg
> 
> How can anyone look at that photo and comfortably say that a 757 crashed there? That looks like a small single engine plane crash at best. The plane apparently went over the lawn and smashed into the SIDE of the building. Where did the wings go? The wing span alone would have been double that crater... non of this makes any sense!


You apparently know nothing about how aircraft are manufactured. Wings aren't made of metal, they're made of aluminum supports and FABRIC. They were sheared off and_ burned_. :?

The plane that hit the Pentagon was as big as the ones that hit the Twin Towers and went down in Pennsylvania. There were plenty of eyewitness accounts to testify to that fact, as well as someone I know personally shot a picture of it with his cellphone.

As for that hole not being big enough for _you_, it was plenty big enough for those of us who actually saw it, especially the folks inside the Pentagon. Until you've actually seen the Pentagon up close and personal, you have no idea how big it actually is. It's a monstrous place, and the above ground portion is only the tip of the iceberg.

Gee, I'm sorry the devastation wasn't horrific enough for your liking. :-x


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I was eight years old when it happened. In school no one told any of us, although the teachers did turn on the TV for some of the older kids.

I remember coming home and saying hello to my dad, and he yelled, "Shh!" and was glued to the TV.

I didn't really understand it when it happened, but now it just breaks my heart. It breaks it over and over again. 

I can't possibly imagine the devastation, and I'm glad I was too young to understand the true impact when it took place.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

When I see those pictures, I feel furious and sick to my stomach.

ETA: But, at the same time, I feel a great swelling of pride for all the true heroes that live in our country.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would have been four. I obviously have no huge memory of it, but I do remember little things like teachers canceling lessons and letting us have recess for the rest of the day so they could organize their own thoughts; and my mom, who hates tv, fumbling with the "bunny ears" to get reception on the tv.

When I see those pictures, _nothing_ goes through my mind. I just have no words for it.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Those images make me feel so sad. I will never forget that day and I will never forget screaming as we watched the second tower fall on live tv. Awful. I also won't forget the overwhelming sense of unity that swept the nation. I can't believe its been 10 years.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I had no deep thoughts about it when it happened. At that age (I was 8), I couldn't (or I just refused to think about what I was watching) grasp the concept that somebody was attacking us and that hundreds of people plummeted to the ground and were crushed underneath the rubble. What made me scared was the look on my mom's face. I remember her sitting in the kitchen, and her whole body was trembling, and she had tears running down her face. I asked her what was wrong, but all she said was, "Go back and watch cartoons. Keep your shoes on in case we need to go." (Nickeloden was about the only channel not broadcasting the 9/11 footage, but there was a bar at the bottom of the screen scrolling what was happening.)

Looking at it now, I still can't think about it. I can't seem to get past all that happened, and how scared everybody there must have been. I can't get past all those people at work that day who lost their lives. I can't get past all those firemen and police officers and heros off the street who went in to save lives, but never came out. I can't get past how our country wasn't just a bunch of people anymore, but it became one mass of sorrow and national pride. I can't get past the war the events brought on, and the lives lost with that. 

September 11, 2001 is our generation's Pearl Harbor. It is a day that lives in infamy. *Thank you* to those brave men and women that gave their lives to help those who were hurt. *We will never forget you* to those who died because they were only going to work like any other day; and those who were getting on a plane for just another trip or business meeting. And *Always remember* to those of us who were here on September 11, 2001.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> You apparently know nothing about how aircraft are manufactured. Wings aren't made of metal, they're made of aluminum supports and FABRIC. They were sheared off and_ burned_. :?
> 
> The plane that hit the Pentagon was as big as the ones that hit the Twin Towers and went down in Pennsylvania. There were plenty of eyewitness accounts to testify to that fact, as well as someone I know personally shot a picture of it with his cellphone.
> 
> ...





*Absolutely NO need to add that comment. the person who spoke of doubting that a large plane had done the damage in NO WAY was saying that they wanted more damage. this is a low blow and the thread , being a dicey subject, needs more diplomacy than that.*


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

My heart sinks -- I am immediately taken back to standing in my living room, with my infant in my arms, watching it play out on the morning news. We were trying to get ready to go to my daughter's school for a program by her Kindergarten class and my husband was deployed in the Middle East. 
I remember seeing the shot after the first plane and thinking, "What kind of pilot can't see THAT building....." (because, at that point, it was still being told as an accident) -- then the second plane came into view and hit the other tower -- I literally fell into a chair and all I could think was, "We are going to war.......and S(my DH) will be right in the middle of it" (selfish, maybe). I remember watching the desperation of the people who were trapped, I remember the days afterward hearing the messages they had left behind -- there are so many emotions that roll together on this subject, it's hard to even begin to put into words what it makes me feel.

I feel anger, grief and - unfortunately - hoplessness and frustration over where we are today. My husband began his military career with Desert Storm - participated in Iraqi Freedom and retired at 21 years of service with us STILL there. Kind of hard not to feel like it will never change.........we have lost friends and neighbors and I can't help but ask, "For what?"


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Tiny, I see your point, but I agree with Spyder. 

For those that lost people in the attacks or fighting for our country, all theses conspiracy theories can be rather... insulting. It may have been 10 years, but for many the wounds are still very deep. 

When I look at these, I am just sad. I remember trying to call and get ahold of family members and my english teacher breaking down because her brother worked in one of the tours. 

My math teacher wouldn't let us watch the TV and continued on with classes. I was 13.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would venture to guess that everybody is sick with grief and anger (I know I am) about the cruel loss of life. I find myself feeling genuine feelings of HATE, too. And that leads to generalizations and keeps the ball rolling. But I am not able to forgive.

As to Spyder's post. Again the person she lambasted was NOT saying that more damage would have satisfied her. ONly that from what she saw, it didnt' fit the reported cause. It is unfair to accuse her of wanting or needing more death to be satisfied.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Tiny, Spyder hasn't posted on this thread _at all_, so don't blame her for something _I_ said. :?

I don't care whether or not you like my last sentence. I found the post I quoted to be appalling in its ignorance. No way was I going to let it go, regardless of YOU thinking I need to be 'more diplomatic'.

It's apparent to me that the person who was ranting about conspiracy theories, missiles, and the hole not being big enough to have been made by a 757, has absolutely_ no clue_ about 9/11 or what really went on that day. He also has no idea how aircraft are manufactured either, if he's yipping about the wings and why they didn't make a bigger hole. :-x

It's also painfully obvious that he has never seen the Pentagon, because it's not some rinky dink little office building. It literally spans _acres_, and that's just the part above ground.

Surprising, since he blathered on about his father being a military man. My father, uncles, and brothers have all served in the military. None of _them_ thought it was anything except an airplane.

I don't have time or patience for these conspiracy theorists, _especially_ one who has no clue about the actual events and how they unfolded.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Tiny, Spyder hasn't posted on this thread _at all_, so don't blame her for something _I_ said. :?
> 
> I don't care whether or not you like my last sentence. I found the post I quoted to be appalling in its ignorance. No way was I going to let it go, regardless of YOU thinking I need to be 'more diplomatic'.
> 
> ...


 
My Bad. It was your post, not Spyders. 

That point is not that the poster is ignorant of airplanes or the size of the Pentagon, or that she/he believes in conspiracy theories. It's that you take all that and say that she/he actually WANTED more death and was not satisfied. That is never said in her/his post . To imply this is insulting.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I was still living in Australia at the time and I remember being woken to frantic phone calls from friends shrieking at me that "America had been attacked." I got out of bed and turned on the news and was stunned, sickened and almost reduced to tears.

When I look at those photos I feel the same emotions and the same words run through my mind instantaneously.

Many countries were hurting with you guys when that happened and distance didn't lessen the shock of those events let me assure you. Though we didn't _live_ through it as you did here in the US it sent shockwaves through Australia and our hearts went out to you. Still do.


----------



## Serendipitous (May 27, 2011)

SR, if you don't have the time or the patience for conspiracy theorists, this is probably not the thread for you.

Asking questions of government is part of the foundation of our country, the reason we have one. I can't see asking questions about an event our government was deeply involved in as wrong either, as an extension of the former premise.

Statements like that last sentence of yours are often found in the worst dredges of politics. Disagree with me? Okay, I'm going to exaggerate what you said to the nth degree, take it out of context, and make it look (to the not so careful observer) that you said something that didn't even come close to the language or intent of the original statement. That sort of single-minded, attack dog mentally is not "being passionate," it's dangerous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I remember that day like it was yesterday. I was doing an audit on a bank vault (no one in, no one out until finished) so I had no clue what happened. I came out 3 hours later to find everyone on the line in tears. One of the girls working lost a cousin that day. 

Such a tragic event. Those images will be burned in all of our minds forever. I just pray we don't have to witness another.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Serendipitous said:


> Asking questions of government is part of the foundation of our country, the reason we have one.


Please point out to me _anywhere_ I said we can't question government? I'm hardly a blind, flag waving fool. :?

So the person who blathered on with complete ignorance and who was totally offensive isn't taken to task, but I am? How does that work?

He's obviously just parroting crap he heard, since if he had any _real _knowledge he'd know that the Pentagon is huge, aircraft wings aren't made out of metal, and that hole was MASSIVE. It might have looked small to anyone who doesn't know the actual size of the Pentagon, but trust me, it most certainly_ was_ big enough.

But then, maybe actually living through part of that horrific day instead of just watching it on TV has made me a little less tolerant of downright ignorance and deliberately misleading claims.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Conspiracy theorists have their place and a healthy level of suspicion of government is necessary to keep everyone honest (as much as any government can be). Who is right or wrong in this debate makes little difference to those who died and to those who lost loved ones.

I (even as a non-American) find it in poor taste to bring up 9/11 conspiracy theories on a thread that is remembering the horrifying event and those that were lost. It seems so cold to talk of conspiracy theories in that context. Almost as bad as mentioning Holocaust conspiracy theories in a thread with pictures of the mass graves. JMO.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I was 14 at the time and I remember feeling very, well, bored with the entire process by the time noon rolled around. Being Canadian, it didn't affect me as much as it did Americans and I couldn't really justify why the destruction was plastered all over every TV, newspaper and radio station. I understand now, but at the time, all I wanted was to get on with my daily lessons and not watch news coverage anymore. It was a school day and our teachers made us watch the updates all day. They kept us in our home room for breaks, lunch hours... everything and I remember feeling very resentful for being forced to pay attention to something that I just didn't care about.

I understand the significance now and the only reason I can offer for my ignorance is age and location. Canadians weren't affected that day. Our country wasn't attacked and we didn't witness the destruction first-hand. Now I understand. The world hasn't been the same since.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Courtney said:


> Canadians weren't affected that day. Our country wasn't attacked and we didn't witness the destruction first-hand.


_Canadians WERE very much affected that day, and if they weren't, then there have been a fair number of Canadians lose their life in the war that followed. If I remember correctly, there were also Canadians who worked in the Towers, or were on flights._

_Canada and the US are hand-holding countries. If something happens to Canada, you can bet the US would be right there, backing us up, just like we did with them._

_Besides the horror of the event, I also had to endure sending my brother off to war, not to mention other friends that I grew up with. Not knowing where they are, or how they are has an unreal effect on a body that you do not realize until you get them safely home._


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I was ten. I didn't really understand what had happened, I remember getting up earlier than usual for school, and my parents were watching the news, and I asked what happened? My dad said, "Some bad guys crashed some planes into a building." It wasn't until I got to school and all the teachers were freaking out that I realized the magnitude of what had happened. Those pictures make my heart sink when I think of all we lost that day.


----------



## Hooves (Jul 31, 2011)

Is it sad that I don't remember exactly? I think I was at school, 8 years old, and the teachers actually cut the TV's on, so we could all watch. My mom picked me up early that day. We have family up that ways, so we were scared for everyone. We took a trip up there not long after to visit them.

The whole thing sickens me, really.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

I was 10 at the time. I don't really have any personal response to how it effected me, as much as now, looking back on it and having heard the stories of family and friends from it. 

My aunts, uncle and cousins lived 5 blocks from the Twin Towers, I have heard the stories from them, how my cousins(then 10 and 15) were trapped on the subway and couldn't get home to their parents for 3 days, and how much destruction and emotional terror it put through them. 

I went to Ground Zero in October of 2008 and that was when it hit me. The massive wave of emotions, when I was just standing there looking at the chain link fence with green camo wrap, and the crane on Ground Zero with the Flag hanging off it, preparing the grounds to rebuild. I'm not angry over it, I'm incredibly sad and pretty numb still, when I think about what happened. 

And then this past June, while I was waiting for a flight to NY out of my home city, I met a fire fighter and police officer who now lives here, but was based in Pennsylvania at the time. His fire dept. was less than an couple hours from NYC and was one of the first responders on the scene... To see this guy describe the scenario and what happened, and see the emotions in HIS eyes is probably one of the most real things I've experienced. To hear the respect, sadness, and strength in his voice...it was very sobering and bone chilling. 
You just can't wrap your head around something like this...

I have an immense amount of respect for anyone who has had any connections with 9-11 and for our country as a whole, how we handled it, and how we are (still) overcoming it.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't remember it at all. I'm ashamed... Everyone but me seems to know where they were and what they were doing. I suppose I didn't know enough to gasp the situation back then. In hindsight, I can see the situation better. I re-watched videos of the attacks and was heart broken, now that I could see clearly what had happened... And who it had effected. Now I get terribly sad thinking about the people who burned and were crushed in that building.

I get a bit teary imagining what that was like... And how fearful the nation was. "American is being attacked!" That's one of the scariest things I can imagine.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I was working on patrol. I walked into a business with a TV shortly after the first plane hit. The news thought it was an accident. I watched in horror as the second plane hit, live, making it obvious we were under attack.

After my initial feelings of rage, I was overwhelmed with the desire to get up there and do anything I could to rescue the victims, who were never found.

I remember the amazing way this country came together and the patriotism seen everywhere. Every car/house/business had American flags flowing.










A huge appreciation for firefighters and police who are seldom seen as the heros they are.










Sadly, that spirit seems to have trickled away. We are no longer Americans. We are either republicans/democrats/tea party bickering away.

The heroes who are, *to this day* giving their lives had to watch as the GOP filibustered the bill to help them, financially, for their ongoing medical expenses (I am NOT anti-GOP...this was just too sad).

Are we going to need another disaster to remind us of how lucky we are to be Americans? I hope not.

Here's to the fallen!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Great post, Allison. Would you mind explaining the GOP thing to me? I'm kind of confused as to what that all means.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

GOP=Republican party

I used to agree with a fair amount of what they supported. Not so much, these days.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was called by my sister in law and told to turn on the TV. She was frantic but I did not put much credence to it 'cause she always overreacted to stuff.
When I saw the first tower fall I did not realize the background (I am West Coast so, by the time I was up and wathcing TV, hours had transpired). I thought the tower was FULL of people and I knew that each tower would hold something like 30 thousand office workers when full (my approximattion). I thought I was seeing 30 thousand people die right then and there. It was like watching Hiroshima bomb go off. Later, as I found out more, I realized that it was not that many people but the insanity of the multiple attacks and the scrambling of jets and all made me feel really vulnerable.

Now, here's how it carries over. When we talk about the idea of a terrorist using a dirty bomb (a nuclear bomb or conventional bomb with nuclear material inside) I realize that it isn't just talk. I am sick in the pit of my stomach when I think it COULD happen. When I hear that sound that the emergency broadcasting uses for their tests, I am really tense and worried until I hear the actual words, "this is a test, this is ONLY a test . . ."

God forbid it is NEVER more than a test.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I was almost 11. I remember that I got up for school, and ate my breakfast without seeing my parents so I went into their room and they were watching coverage on the Today show. At the time, I understood very little of what happened, but now I still will choke up at the pictures and when I think about the lives that were lost that day.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> My It's that you take all that and say that she/he actually WANTED more death and was not satisfied. That is never said in her/his post . To imply this is insulting.


I think it was meant to be and with good reason!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Allison Finch said:


> It will soon be the ten years anniversary of this event. When you see photos like these, what thoughts go through your head?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember this day so very well :-(
I was 9 years old at the time. I remember sitting in my 4th grade classroom, we were getting ready to do the first subject of the day when out of nowhere a teacher ran into our classroom and frantically whispered to our teacher. Our teacher and the other teacher then ran from the room and what felt like hours later returned and my teacher turned on the TV just in time for us to see the second plane hit. Our teacher sat in shock.

Most of the class just sat there, I doubt they really understood what was going on. I was always described as being older than my years proclaimed me to be. I understood the devastation. I heard the frantic people on the television, I understood the amount of death and sorrow that was unfolding in front of me and I was horrified. I began crying my eyes out. My friends all just kind of looked at me. My teacher ran over and hugged me and began crying with me. 

I was crying because I was thinking about the people in the buildings. I was wondering how they must have been feeling. Were they scared, were they hurt, were they in shock, or sad or were they gone. It sounds weird but I felt their pain that day. I felt the fear, the sadness, and the pain that I thought they were feeling being trapped in those buildings without a thread of hope. I felt hopelessness. I felt my teacher hugging me and she was crying too. She was also praying. I had been going to CCD so I understood praying and felt the need to pray with her, so I did. 

Over the loud speaker the principal had announced that parents were going to be called to pick up the children. As I was leaving the school building with my mom I saw my best friend(at the time) being rushed to her mom's car crying. I ran to her and gaveher a hug telling her it would be okay. She was bawling her eyes out and said "My aunt works in one of the buildings." I was stunned and as she jumped in her mom's car I stood with my mom crying and telling her what Jess has told me. My mom started crying and we went home where we all sat infront of the TV for the rest of the day.

School was closed for a few days.
My friend's Aunt died that day. 

I still feel the pain and devastation when I think about it. I see the photos and I cry. I can't believe it has almost been 10 yrs already. I can't help but wonder and think about what was going through thos epoor people's minds during the whole event. I had heard later on that people were trying to make phone calls to their loved ones while they had the chance. I'm guessing that these people had accepted their fate. I had heard of and seen video of people jumping out of the buildings, frankly that was one of the scariest things I had ever seen. The event was probably not something someone as young as me should have had to experience. 

It would have been one thing if you didn't understand it, but I did. And because of my understanding for it the images and the frantic voices on the television will be forever engraved in my mind. The sadness I felt that day will remain with me. And whenever I see an american flag I always think of the men and women who lost their lives that day. 

We will NEVER FORGET









Sorry it was so long.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I still cry when I watch this wonderful ad.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I remember this... Every TV in the country had the news on, and I remember sitting in class, in shock, watching the second plane hit. We were all really quiet that day. 

Even though I am on the other side of the world, I still felt affected, because of the thought of all the people that lost their lives. It was a very sad day, and the memory will always be with us.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I think this song really sums it up for a lot of us.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

A while ago I found a video on the internet that was a recording of a lady who called 911 shortly after the building was hit. She was on the 83rd floor with 5 other people. It was one of the saddest things I have ever heard.:-( 

Here is the video for whoever wants to listen:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow..... Like I said earlier, I was eight when it happened.
I just watched the clips for the first time since the day it happened, and......my Lord. It sent me straight to tears.

This one I watched was called September 11, 2001- As It Happened.
I'd post a link but my phone won't cooperate.
The clips starting around 6:30 and the one that followed are the ones that got me the most, because it was the bystanders initial reactions. So raw.
And the reporters who are trying to hard to keep it together...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## coffeeaddict (Jun 18, 2010)

I was with a client when the first plane hit, working her little Maltese. We came in from training on the sidewalk and her TV was on. 

We actually went back outside and finished the lesson. I don't know why. I think it just seemed too sureal at the time and didn't really sink in. I didn't realize what a major event it was until I got home later that day and saw all the destruction. 

Time has faded all those emotions that photos like that would conjure up for me. Yes, it is still sad, but I am not one to dwell. I prefer to move forward.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

I was only 4 years old at the time the towers were hit. So, I wasn't even in school yet, but I do remember my mom turning on the TV and talking to my dad on the phone and she just sounded surprised.

Now, I ask my parents about it and come to find out, my dad was at the airport the time the first tower was hit, luckily he didn't have to board any of the planes that were hijacked but it still is a scary thought to think about.

I don't cry over it, but I still find it really sad and the fact that so many people lost their lives, it's just heart breaking so many children lost their mom or dad or both, grandparents, aunts, uncles, all of whom didn't deserve to lose their life.

It just bugs me whenever I have to got to the airport now because you never know if something like this could happen again and to think all the people that risked their lives to save others, all the fire fighters, medical, and police officers and just random people, are true American Heroes.

Just this past year, I went to the annual Rose Parade in Pasadena, and one of the floats had an actual fire hidrant that was at ground zero well the disaster happened. It had many names of officers, fire fighters, and medical help that lost their lives in the tragic day. hen hearing the Pentagon was hit, just horrible to think something this horrible could happen.

I like watching documentaries about it just to learn more even though it is sad, this event will never be forgotten and I'll always have respect for the men and women who lost their lives that day.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I was only 6 when the Twin Towers were destroyed. It is, unfortunately, one of my first vivid memories. When I see those pictures I feel completely on edge. My heart races, my mind blanks, I shake a bit...That event was far too real for second grade me.

I live approximately 45 minutes, driving, from the heart of New York City. My parents told me that when I was little I had a fixation with the towers. They were my favorite building, and I couldn't wait until I could be over my fear of heights so I could visit them. Being in second grade, classes continued as normal even after the towers were hit. It was weird when my mom came to pick me up from school because I usually walked home. It was weirder when she went to go talk to a whole group of adults on the corner of the street. Little blurbs from that conversation are still with me. They talked about how one mother was supposed to be in the building that day, and they hadn't heard from her yet. I learned later that she came home safe. 25 others from my town did not. There were words I had never heard before like "terrorist." I remember bothering my mom to walk home with me because we had been standing for well over an hour...Eventually we went home.

The first images I saw on TV were burned into my mind for eternity. I saw my favorite buildings being absolutely destroyed. I was saying, "Who would crash into the Twin Towers? Why would they do that? It was an accident..Right?" I immediately imagined all of the people in the building. In my head I imagined millions of people running for their lives, and almost all of them dying. Then I started to see little dots falling from the towers on the screen. Those dots were people. People who were jumping from one of tallest buildings on Earth to avoid a fiery death. A six year old should not have to witness mass suicide. I vividly remember asking if we could find a channel that didn't have "the burning." We found that Animal Planet was still on. I have an image of a black lab service dog walking through a door into a dark room burned into my memory because it was the only pleasant thing I saw that day. Of course I wasn't allowed to watch the show, because my parents wanted to watch the news.

The worst, actually, was probably the next few days. For about three days there was this heavy dust everywhere. It was a horrifying reminder of what had happened the day before. On top of that, I could not go a night without nightmares. I can, unfortunately, still remember them. I remember being trapped and running down stairs away from flames in one dream. I remember opening drawers to find them filled with bodies...Horrifying terrible things. I'll probably get a version of those tonight after all the thinking I've done.

If this whole thing is scrambled and hard to understand, then you're very accurately understanding my feelings.


So yes. The events on September 11th, 2001 affected me.
Kudos if you actually read all that.


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

I was about 11 miles from the Pentagon that morning in Tysons Corner, VA. One of my coworkers came to the front and told us an airplane had flown into the WTC little while ago.

About 30 minutes later, the Pentagon was hit. Our phones went down. I was scared s#!&less and worried about my husband. There wasn't a radio in the office but our internet connection was fully functional. The usual web news outlets were almost impossible to access so my news feed for the next three hours was the online text-based RPG both my husband and I played. It was based in Toronto. The geeks kept me calm and fed the CBC news across the wire to my entire office. My husband finally logged in. I almost passed out in relief. His office in Fairfax had phone service so he called my mother in Mississippi.

During October of that year, we finally drove by the Pentagon. The gaping hole was still very much evident. I still can't express the rage, sorrow and anguish I felt looking at that charred wound.

Fanatics are frightening, no matter what be their creed.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I will never forget that day. I was home alone, my [ex] husband was out of state at a training convention, and I was scared to death in an unfamiliar state full of people I didn't know. I couldn't stomach sitting in front of the TV, the footage was making me feel sick. I got in my car and drove to my boarding stable. The two owners were the only people there at the time, and when I walked in they were like, what are you doing here, don't you know what has happened? I just told them I had to be with my horse. I just sat on the floor in Twister's stall and tried to get my head around what happened. As the day went on, more and more people showed up - by late afternoon nearly every boarder on the property was there, with their horses. No one was riding, no one was really even talking, we were all just sitting around. But in a time of crisis and heartache, we apparently all turned to our horses for comfort. When Jan showed up (wife of one of the owners) she was so worked up and upset she actually punched the owner in the face, because he had forgotten to lower the flag to half mast.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I just watched some clips on YouTube, and started crying like a baby... Many people have told me that I mustn't worry or anything, because we were not involved. But just because we were not THERE and involved directly, doesn't mean were not affected.

Something that really angers me about this, is that it was commercial planes that were hijacked and used. Although the attack should never have happened, I can't help but think that if cargo planes had been used, that could have been one condolence to the tragedy. I can't begin to imagine the terror those on the planes felt as they headed towards the buildings, and the helplessness they felt. The same for those on the ground who witnessed it, and those in the buildings themselves. It was a terrifying day for me, all the way in another country! 

It's so heartbreaking what your country went through (those of you from the USA), and what you and your families went through, and a truly hope the world will sort itself out so that we will never see a repeat, no matter what country, or what faith.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I was in the third grade. I remember every bit of it. What I remember most, was I was obsessed with airplanes, and I'd always watch planes go over at school. I didn't notice any planes flying over that day. Then the school was watching the news all day that day. Then I knew what was going on. I knew people were dying, I knew what death was at that age. 

And what saddens me most, is all these conspiracy theories these people that are coming up with all over the United States. How ignorant can people be? How untrusting of the government can people be? It's quite pathetic, really. We don't always have to agree with the government, but to think they murdered thousands of their own people like that, is just beyond me. I guess there's conspiracy theories for everything out there, but this one gets me the most.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

It's extremely touching to read that thread, your feelings and that national mass grief which happened and which you can read also here.

Even also I'm from other side of the world and cannot feel all that pain as your Americans, also I remember the day. I was around 12 then, coming home outside (it was afternoon for us) and remember my parents watching tv. My dad called me and I thought that something bad had happened; my parents had called me pretty same way when one of our close relatives had passed away not so long ago before that. They told me and I remember watching tv news with my parents and my parents watching every extra news broadcast that was broadcasted because of that. I also remember repeating the theme in my plays since I was one of those good ol' kids who still played and then around that age every now and then.

Now after 10 years I think how much misery there was included in that situation and how this all changed the world. It started massive operations in the Middle East, something in which many countries but especially US has included. It makes me think pain that is always included in operations like that; losses of civilians which always happens in those operations plus their life which is very unstable in those areas. Losses of soldiers. Pain of families which have a family member or members serving in military there overseas. Pain when you don't know or when you hear that someone who you loved has fallen there while serving. Those brave men and women who are ready to go there when is needed. Those civilian families who are innocent for it what their countrymen have done but need to live with consequences because of that now, those all normal western moms, dads, sisters, brothers, wives, husbands, sons, daughters who are waiting and praying for someone. Frustration when the enemy isn't there in a battlefront in front of you but hiding in mountains and being in nests here and there, treacherously spreading all around world and then doing attacks like these ones.

Hopefully this will never happen again, nowhere. Unluckily I guess it will, those fanatics don't give up easily.

The world has always been very violent place but when it is targetted toward civilians like those people in the towers, there's no way I'll accept it in any way :roll:.

I'm going to be naive here in my last sentence but... peace and love, people.


----------



## coffeegod (May 6, 2011)

TaMMa89 said:


> I'm going to be naive here in my last sentence but... peace and love, people.


Naive or not, I second that statement.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I had only lived in America for two months at the time. 

I had the TV on and my mom called me from England. My mother is the type to talk for a week about an insignificant news story, so she told me that a plane had hot a building in America and I turned the TV off so I could talk to her. 

I then had a job interview, the traffic was terrible as everyone in MI had left work and was trying to get home. The boss was amazed that I showed up, but I didn't know what had happened. He wasn't in the mood to interview me, so took me to lunch instead. 

My lasting memory, and my nightmares after watching so much TV in the next few weeks, was all of the people holding up photos behind every news camera. I could not reconcile all of the people missing and/or dead. 



Slight tangent - Allison, people do have a lot of feelings for fallen heros. A K9 officer recently lost his life in the town closest to me, he was shot and killed by someone he was attempting to arrest. His dog has been retired to his pregnant widow as the dog was a hero and pulled out the officers body from the scene and would not allow another office to enter the house. There has been a public outpouring of grief for the young man who was a volunteer firefighter, served two terms in Iraq and then a K9 officer.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

It hurts my heart.

I was only 10 and because of the time difference my mom woke me early in the morning with her "bad news voice." I knew it was bad, but when she explained it to me and I drowsily watched the news on TV, I didn't understand it. I was confused, but the one thing I understood was the firefighters. My dad retired this year from 25 years in the fire department and seeing them on the news footage, seeing them go into the rubble and smoke to try to save people was something I recognized.

It makes me feel patriotic, in the sense that I think the nation worked together through the tragedy, but I mostly feel sad because I just... I wish people didn't have this sort of hate or whatever it is that makes you willingly want to kill another human. Or in this case many many humans. I don't get that and I wish it didn't have to happen, no matter who you are or what country you are from. I get that there's all this political stuff and that there's a war going on, and a huge mess but it's people we're talking about. People like us. I can't wrap my mind around that. I wish I could organize this post better, but it's just a jumble in my head.


----------



## HannahFaith (Apr 27, 2011)

I know my post is late on this thread, but when i see it... I get reminded of why my husband had to leave right after our wedding.... im reminded of why we didnt get a honey moon and why i have to sleep alone at night... 

This is the reason, i've met so many awesome military wives who have supported me and who have become my friends... 

this is a reminder of why my husband and MANY many others, are amazing and brave. I'm reminded that there's a whole bigger picture out there other than me just not getting a honeymoon... I love my Marine, and many others out there as well... <3


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> *Absolutely NO need to add that comment. the person who spoke of doubting that a large plane had done the damage in NO WAY was saying that they wanted more damage. this is a low blow and the thread , being a dicey subject, needs more diplomacy than that.*


I do not think it was a low blow at all.

I was not there, like SR was. (Did you realize she was right there when you blew a gasket at her?) But the comment that the 'hole in the building is not big enough for a plane' is a much lower blow than anything that SR posted for sure.

Maybe you should think about who you are suggesting diplomacy to here.



I am choosing to mention the good that came that day. There was good. 
We came together. We stood as one. We let our differences sit off to the side and realized that being part of this wonderful country was not something we should take for granted.

Too bad we (general we) seem to have let that thought slide by the wayside.

God bless to all those who have given their lives for this country. Thank you to them and their families.


----------

